# Tommy Lee and Pamela Anderson's sons intact?



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Does anyone know this? I stated it on another board and now I can't find proof. I don't want to eat my words!


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they are. She also breastfed her kids until they were 2.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh cool!

I need a proof link though!!! I know I have heard this before, I believe they are intact. But googling is just giving the wrong links for sure. Sex links mostly lol.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

Someone here posted a pic of Tommy lee with his naked baby and he was clearly intact. I will try and find the link again.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I remember seeing this too!


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

I thought the link was from sexuallymutilatedchild.org but that site is too hard to find stuff on.


----------



## Stampy (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, there's one on there for Tommy Lee JONES, if that's the one you are all on about.... ?


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

right... I have seen the one with TLJ... just not Tommy Lee the rocker lol.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

nak

shes from canada, hes from greece so chances are good they're all intact









~nay


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I would be surprised if they are circ'ed. She seems like she might be an mdc mama. She homebirthed too didn't she?


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I'm fairly sure she IS an MDC mama


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

I used to be surprised whenever her name came up, now I wouldn't be surprised at all if she were an MDC mama.

LadyMarmalade, do you have something to share?


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Yup, she's Canadian from Vancouver Island, B.C. originally. Homebirthed her
babies. I think she's a lot smarter than she lets on.
Baybee


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
I'm pretty sure they are. She also breastfed her kids until they were 2.

With implants even?


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemy2ds* 
With implants even?

Implants don't usually affect bf'ing, not the way reductions do anyways. With implants, they just make an incision on the side, slip it in, and close it back up. It doesn't really hurt anything. Now, if someone has implants AND has their nipples completely altered, like moved up or down, THAT could seriously affect bf'ing.

Didn't she have the implants out at one point? Was it around the time she was having babies? Maybe she partly did it to make nursing easier.

And I also want to know if LadyMarmalade knows something we don't!


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemy2ds* 
With implants even?

Yep! She even once said "If I had known what breastfeeding was going to do for my boobs I'd have never gotten implants"


----------



## AXEius (Jul 8, 2006)

im pretty sure tommy lee is cut. there was that adult video that "leaked" out one time. A friend of mine downloaded it when we were still in high school and i saw a short bit of it. Its been a long time but i'm pretty sure he was cut. As for the kids i dont have a clue, ive read a numver of posts about rumors but thats it.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

She had her implants removed so she could breastfeed. She is actually very smart. She used to write a column for Jane magazine and I was always impressed. She also guards her children's privacy very zealously and so I doubt you will find pics of them.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

First off you were in HS when that video came out







:

Second I thought I read here that he and the boys were all intact.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I understand that celebrities want to protect their children and their privacy but I wish more were vocal about circumcision.

Even if they were to just talk about it in an adult context it would be nice to get it out there more.

It seems like lots of celebrities talk about bf hopefully they will all start promoting the natural penis soon too.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
Implants don't usually affect bf'ing, not the way reductions do anyways. With implants, they just make an incision on the side, slip it in, and close it back up. It doesn't really hurt anything. Now, if someone has implants AND has their nipples completely altered, like moved up or down, THAT could seriously affect bf'ing.

Didn't she have the implants out at one point? Was it around the time she was having babies? Maybe she partly did it to make nursing easier.

And I also want to know if LadyMarmalade knows something we don't!

Thanks for clarifying that for me, I thought that implants = no BF


----------



## AXEius (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom* 
First off you were in HS when that video came out







:

Second I thought I read here that he and the boys were all intact.


yeah, im pretty sure it was my senior year 1998. Im 26 now, it could have been a year before or after that but it was very near that time because i was living with my friend at the time thats how i know it was about that year.

anyone find out if they are intact?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I used to work in marketing for the music industry, and I spent some time with Tommy Lee organizing a meet & greet event with for the company I worked for at the time. We got chatting about babies and such, and they are quite crunchy...he never came outright and said they were intact, but I would be highly surprised if they were cut just based on the things we chit chatted about (and I am 99% sure he is intact, judging by the video...but I didn't ask him for first hand knowledge







[though I'm sure he would've whipped it out if I had asked







:]).

You know, I don't trust my memory of the video, so I'm googling him now...there is a quote of his saying something about getting circumcised at the age of 24?


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamao'two* 
I understand that celebrities want to protect their children and their privacy but I wish more were vocal about circumcision.

Even if they were to just talk about it in an adult context it would be nice to get it out there more.

It seems like lots of celebrities talk about bf hopefully they will all start promoting the natural penis soon too.

Kevin Bacon and wife Kyra Sedgwick have intact sons. I just learned that hear recently. So does Dedee Pfeiffer. She was VERY outspoken on it on an episode of 'Politically Incorrect With Bill Maher'.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AXEius* 
im pretty sure tommy lee is cut. there was that adult video that "leaked" out one time. A friend of mine downloaded it when we were still in high school and i saw a short bit of it. Its been a long time but i'm pretty sure he was cut. As for the kids i dont have a clue, ive read a numver of posts about rumors but thats it.

An intact penis can look "cut" when erect


----------



## AXEius (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
An intact penis can look "cut" when erect

yeah,as a restoring man im well aware of that . But I remember the glans looking dry, a scar line, and 0 skin mobility. That is what i mean by "looking cut". Also he was not erect for the whole movie and he appeared cut during non erect times too. all that being said, i do remember the quality of the video being horrible and difficult to focus. Hey i could always download it and see for sure i guess.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

If you get implants put in "under the muscle" (which is recommended to prevent sagging down the road), it shouldn't affect your milk ducts at all in any way whatsoever.

I used to read her column in Jane also, and I think Pam *rocks.* I wish I could find some verifiable info about her breastfeeding and other issues, it'd be so cool if she PUBLISHED something about it! But all I can find on google is *gossip* type stuff.









ETA: I found her diary/blog on her own website, pamelaanderson.com... she is trying to get pregnant again, so maybe she will blog about some of her crunchier choices. That would be awesome!!
http://www.pamelaanderson.com/diary.aspx?menuNo=3


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

I sure hope they are intact. After all she is a huge PETA spokesperson! If she thinks animals have rights, her sons better!


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
An intact penis can look "cut" when erect

Actually, a cut penis can look intact when erect.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

I dunno, hows about we all







: in the Vegitarian/Vegan forum and see if we can pick out her posts? teehee

She is a very sharp lady.....


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Pamela!!







lol
My dh seems to remember Tommy saying something on a Roast on Comedy Central about him being intact. Or it might have been Pamela. Anyway, I always thought that Tommy was intact. Regardless, I would be surprised if she had her sons circ'd.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
Actually, a cut penis can look intact when erect.


----------

